# Need Tile Work-Laminate Wood



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Does anyone know what its going for a sq. Anyone recommend anyone on the forum.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Sniper-spear-it has a post here in the networking forum for doing just this. Give him a PM.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic153973-55-1.aspx


----------



## haworthfloors.com (Mar 9, 2008)

Are you looking for prices on labor or materials?:usaflag


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

depends on what you all do.. but my guys usually charge.. 2.00-2.50 a sq ft..


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

shoot me a pm with details i can do it for $1.75 or maybe a little cheaper a square foot either tile or snap laminate flloring glue down cost a little bit more


----------

